
How we are providing 15 designers for the price of 1 - aminmemon
http://draftss.com/blog/index.php/2018/07/24/15-designers-for-the-price-of-1/
======
ozimisozim99
Interesting concept. How is it feasible for you guys?

~~~
aminmemon
We are able to achieve this as we are based in Mumbai, India where the cost of
a professional graphic designer is low

~~~
ozimisozim99
That's a location advantage which turned out favourable for you guys. How long
have you been operational?

~~~
aminmemon
We had been running a traditional design shop for more than 10 years. We
launched draftss.com - design on subscription model around 3 months back. Here
is an outlook for our first month:
[http://draftss.com/blog/index.php/2018/06/18/zero-
to-3325-mr...](http://draftss.com/blog/index.php/2018/06/18/zero-to-3325-mrr-
in-30-days/)

